# I hate health care plan selection season.



## fuzzybuddy

It's health care plan selection season til Dec. 7th (?). If your not on Medicare, you will be, so be prepared for feeling like prey, by roving bands of insurance companies. My mail box is filled with thick envelopes telling me how much an insurance company loves me, and all the money it'll save me. Every commercial on TV will be kind, caring insurance companies, going bankrupt by saving me all that money. They drive a truck up to your house, and just shovel cash at you. But there's one health care plan  commercial, I can't stand. It's the one where seniors start dancing when they sign up for a plan. Talk about nausea.


----------



## hawkdon

I know your pain fuzzy, I get so sick of this crap mail and robo calls......hang in there.....


----------



## Knight

We stream commercial free T V. Caller ID on our phones if we don't recognize the number we don't answer & add it to call blocking.  Our plan suits our needs so all the paper ads are put in the recycle bin. No program delays due to adds & we're helping the environment by recycling.


----------



## hawkdon

Something that gets me also, just now had robocall "live" and could hear a bunch of kids carrying on then the lady came on and gave me a pitch about hearing aids......it's so unprofessional to
have the kids hollering in the background if you are trying to
make a living.....imo.....


----------



## Don M.

It looks like the "health" spam has even invaded this forum....there are a couple of new members who are wanting to share their "secrets" for better health and weight loss.  

I was pleasantly surprised earlier when I looked at our health care options, and found that our current Advantage plan is going Down $5 a month, and another very similar is only about half our current premiums.  That's rather unexpected, given all the expenses this virus has created.  I'll be doing some serious research in coming days.


----------



## Pepper

Gosh, me too, just threw out a bunch of them!


----------



## Aunt Bea

It annoys me when the insurance companies try to make the basic Medicare benefits sound like additional benefits that are coming directly from them and not from Medicare.

Most of it is just smoke and mirrors but it does indicate what a cash cow we all must be to the insurance companies if they are fighting so hard to manage our Medicare benefits on behalf of the government.

For me, it boils down to finding the insurance company with the best customer service and a fair/reasonable system for authorizing treatment and approving claims.


----------



## Liberty

Aunt Bea said:


> It annoys me when the insurance companies try to make the basic Medicare benefits sound like additional benefits that are coming directly from them and not from Medicare.
> 
> Most of it is just smoke and mirrors but it does indicate what a cash cow we all must be to the insurance companies if they are fighting so hard to manage our Medicare benefits on behalf of the government.
> 
> For me, it boils down to finding the insurance company with the best customer service and a fair/reasonable system for authorizing treatment and approving claims.


Yep, for us its about going to what doctor (specialists) we choose without the in or out of network crap and no referrals. You don't have insurance for what's not happening...you have it for what MAY happen.


----------



## Mairett

This is my first year choosing a plan. I use to never pay attention to all the commercials etc. But now, I have been studying all the plans and trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Liberty

Mairett said:


> This is my first year choosing a plan. I use to never pay attention to all the commercials etc. But now, I have been studying all the plans and trying to figure it all out.


Basically, the plans advertising big time now during what is called the "open enrollment time" are "Advantage plans"...which are "managed care".  You go to their doctors (usually) and go by their "managed care" rules and regulations.  Advantage plans "care"are not not always an even match with "medicare" care  so just be viligent. Medicare is true medicare, managed care is what it says it is.  

They always say they are less expensive than having a supplement. Do your homework and then you'll be an Einstein on senior medical care plans...lol. 
Read the fine print and do realize prices can increase no matter what plan you opt for.   One size definitely doesn't fit all.

We have medicare supplement plan "G".  Not an Advantage plan, but a standard "Medicare Supplement."  We go to any doctor, specialists included and everything is paid for except the standard $184 yearly deductible. We've had it for many years and are happy. Our cardiologist is our primary physician...lol.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I just called Americare and United Healthcare to tell them to take me off their mailing list. One of them they are sending stuff in my former name and current name. I have one more company to call....Well Care.


----------



## hiraeth2018

I know it didn't used to be this complicated... I remember when my mom retired, her choice was just signing up for medicare period. Good or bad, I agree the choices in the insurance market can be overwhelming to wade through. I recently moved to a small beach side community but in the same state. Finding a doctor here in this small town who is currently taking medicare patients is close to zero.  My current doctor (previous move) told me he wouldn't have taken me if I was a new medicare patient... but since I have been going to him for the last 15 years he wouldn't drop me. So... I drive 2 hours for a check up. Doesn't seem fair but there it is.


----------



## Liberty

hiraeth2018 said:


> I know it didn't used to be this complicated... I remember when my mom retired, her choice was just signing up for medicare period. Good or bad, I agree the choices in the insurance market can be overwhelming to wade through. I recently moved to a small beach side community but in the same state. Finding a doctor here in this small town who is currently taking medicare patients is close to zero.  My current doctor (previous move) told me he wouldn't have taken me if I was a new medicare patient... but since I have been going to him for the last 15 years he wouldn't drop me. So... I drive 2 hours for a check up. Doesn't seem fair but there it is.


That's interesting about docs that won't take medicare patients.  I've never heard of any in this area that won't.  If you have medicare and a supplement the docs are usually all over you like "white on rice"...lol.


----------



## Aneeda72

hawkdon said:


> Something that gets me also, just now had robocall "live" and could hear a bunch of kids carrying on then the lady came on and gave me a pitch about hearing aids......it's so unprofessional to
> have the kids hollering in the background if you are trying to
> make a living.....imo.....


It’s the work at home generation, and lots of schools are still closed.  It’s not any more unprofessional than my husband’s clients hearing me playing WOW in the background.  @hawkdon after all it’s not like the kids can be dropped off at the library, which in our area is still not opened.  It’s not like I’m going to stop playing WOW.


----------



## hiraeth2018

Liberty said:


> That's interesting about docs that won't take medicare patients.  I've never heard of any in this area that won't.  If you have medicare and a supplement the docs are usually all over you like "white on rice"...lol.


Interesting... I can only guess here but the doctor and hospital fees that are charged here in the NW are probably way above what medicare will pay for. Therefore in their minds there are too many other options to get their money.


----------



## Liberty

hiraeth2018 said:


> Interesting... I can only guess here but the doctor and hospital fees that are charged here in the NW are probably way above what medicare will pay for. Therefore in their minds there are too many other options to get their money.


Well, the doctors will bill the supplement plans for the excess, so it shouldn't just be about medicare only.  I know one dermatologist that has a sign that says "patient will be billed for 20% of charges if no medicare supplement is provided."  The supplement pays the 20% normally.


----------



## Autumn

I live in MA and I have an excellent advantage plan that I'm very happy with.  Last year, my surrogate brother, who lives in Maine, retired and asked me to help him choose a plan.  It was an education for me.  I never realized that there were significant differences between plans in different states.  He had fewer options, and I really struggled to get him the best deal possible.  I worked in a doctor's office for many years and was very familiar with health insurance, but I was shocked at how deceptive some of these companies can be.  Choosing health insurance shouldn't be as stressful as it is, and all of the companies bombarding us with ads don't help at all.


----------



## Liberty

Autumn said:


> I live in MA and I have an excellent advantage plan that I'm very happy with.  Last year, my surrogate brother, who lives in Maine, retired and asked me to help him choose a plan.  It was an education for me.  I never realized that there were significant differences between plans in different states.  He had fewer options, and I really struggled to get him the best deal possible.  I worked in a doctor's office for many years and was very familiar with health insurance, but I was shocked at how deceptive some of these companies can be.  Choosing health insurance shouldn't be as stressful as it is, and all of the companies bombarding us with ads don't help at all.


Well, the main difference it whether you will have  Medicare and a supplement or "managed care".  Under Managed Care you may or may not get the same level of care as Medicare and usually can't see your preferred specialists. Can be fine unless you happen to fall in a crack sometime like I've heard from some that really had issues.


----------



## old medic

Did my open enrollment sign up today..... Plan to vote on the way into work tonight....


----------



## debodun

When I went on Medicare, I was forced by my former employer to take the "traditional" Part A & B so they would pay for my prescription plan. The advantage plans sound enticing, but I am concrned that if I change, then I'll be placed on another prescription plan for which I would have to pay. I also am dubious about talking to these companies that say they will find the best plan for you. You probably have to disclose a lot of personal information to them. Who knows what hey do with it?


----------



## Butterfly

Liberty said:


> Well, the main difference it whether you will have  Medicare and a supplement or "managed care".  Under Managed Care you may or may not get the same level of care as Medicare and usually can't see your preferred specialists. Can be fine unless you happen to fall in a crack sometime like I've heard from some that really had issues.



Actually, by law, the Advantage plans are required to provide the same level of care as Medicare.  They can provide more, but not less.

The seeing specialists largely depends on where you are and how many specialists will accept the advantage plan.  Where I live, the selection of specialists includes most of the specialists in Albuquerque, so I can get a referral to pretty much whomever I want.  I've had my Advantage plan for going on 8 years and am delighted with it as is my sister, who has the same plan.  She has complex medical issues and sees a bunch of specialists and has been happy with the care she's received.  We get the same care from specialists as do their other patients who are not on our Advantage plan.


----------



## Liberty

Butterfly said:


> Actually, by law, the Advantage plans are required to provide the same level of care as Medicare.  They can provide more, but not less.
> 
> The seeing specialists largely depends on where you are and how many specialists will accept the advantage plan.  Where I live, the selection of specialists includes most of the specialists in Albuquerque, so I can get a referral to pretty much whomever I want.  I've had my Advantage plan for going on 8 years and am delighted with it as is my sister, who has the same plan.  She has complex medical issues and sees a bunch of specialists and has been happy with the care she's received.  We get the same care from specialists as do their other patients who are not on our Advantage plan.


Don't think that's always true Butterfly.  Have heard bad things about some "managed care" plans.  My broker's mom almost died and that's why he won't even write an Advantage policy even though they pay him over $500 to do it.  He gets much less to write a supplement policy.  Some on this forum have shared stories.

Think it depends on whether you fall through a crack or not.  Obviously you have a plan you are happy with and hopefully will never have a situation arise.  Hope you'll  always be happy with the doctors and not have to deal with any questionable issues. Plans are different and administration is "Managed Care" not supplement plus Medicare. That's the big difference.    

Excerpt from the link below:

*Primary Care Physician Funnel*
Another way plans strive to reduce costs is to require that all care be funneled through a primary care physician. This doctor makes all decisions about whether or not to refer you to a specialist. You cannot make an appointment with a specialist on your own. The primary care physician is strongly encouraged to take care of all medical problems and refer you to a specialist only when absolutely necessary. Medicare does require, however, that Medicare Advantage plans allow patients with serious conditions, such as heart disease, kidney failure, and cancer, to see specialists without referrals from their primary care physicians. Also, routine preventive women’s health care screening must be available without a referral.

For many, managed care’s most disagreeable cost-cutting strategy is the common requirement that your primary care physician obtains the plan’s approval before you can receive certain medical services. If the plan administrators disagree with your physician that a procedure is medically necessary, the plan may refuse to pay for it. Plans also attempt to reduce costs by allowing their members shorter periods of hospital and nursing home care than Medicare beneficiaries generally receive. In addition, managed care plans provide fewer rehabilitative services like home health care and outpatient therapies than does traditional Medicare. Not all managed care plans are so restrictive, but the less restrictive plans are more expensive. Some offer what’s known as a “point of service” option that allows you to see physicians or other providers that are not in their network. If you go outside of the network, however, you will pay a higher portion of the bill than if you saw an in-network physician.

In addition, a report by the Medicare Rights Center finds that Medicare Advantage plans have serious disadvantages over original Medicare. The report, based on thousands of beneficiary calls to the Medicare Rights Center, lists nine common problems with Medicare Advantage plans, including problems getting emergency or urgent care, problems getting care while away from home, and problems getting a continuity of care. To read more about the report, click here.

https://reedwilsoncase.com/medicare-advantage-plans-the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly/


----------



## Butterfly

By law, Advantage plans must offer the same coverage as original Medicare.  Check at Medicare.gov for comparisons between Advantage plans and original Medicare, and what the law requires of Advantage plans.

I have also heard some stories about people's struggles with original Medicare.  Many people also believe Medicare covers everything, but it does not.

Advantage plans are a good fit for many people.   You have to carefully research whether or not a plan will work for you, but to label all Advantage plans as bad is not realistic or accurate.  And, of course all Advantage plans are not the same  in how they deal with the people covered by them, providers, etc.  Some are excellent, some are not.  And, Advantage plans can be a very good choice for those who cannot afford a supplement, because original Medicare can leave you with big bills because Medicare doesn't cover all the cost of medical care, but only a percentage (usually it's 80/20).

I had both hips replaced under my Advantage plan for a total out of pocket of just shy of $1,000, by the surgeon of my choice (arguably the best in my area) and at the hospital of my choice (the best in the area) with a private room.  I would have paid a heck of a lot more than that with either original Medicare, or by paying the cost of a supplement.  My sister, under the same plan, consistently gets excellent care from cardiologists, pulmonary specialists and hematologists in addition to having one of her hips replaced, as well.

Advantage plans are not intrinsically bad, and are a great choice for many.


----------



## debodun

So many TV ads for companies that will help you choose the "right plan for you." I think the best place to get info is right from the Medicare Web site:

https://www.medicare.gov/plan-compare/#/?lang=en&year=2021


----------



## Liberty

Butterfly said:


> By law, Advantage plans must offer the same coverage as original Medicare.  Check at Medicare.gov for comparisons between Advantage plans and original Medicare, and what the law requires of Advantage plans.
> 
> I have also heard some stories about people's struggles with original Medicare.  Many people also believe Medicare covers everything, but it does not.
> 
> Advantage plans are a good fit for many people.   You have to carefully research whether or not a plan will work for you, but to label all Advantage plans as bad is not realistic or accurate.  And, of course all Advantage plans are not the same  in how they deal with the people covered by them, providers, etc.  Some are excellent, some are not.  And, Advantage plans can be a very good choice for those who cannot afford a supplement, because original Medicare can leave you with big bills because Medicare doesn't cover all the cost of medical care, but only a percentage (usually it's 80/20).
> 
> I had both hips replaced under my Advantage plan for a total out of pocket of just shy of $1,000, by the surgeon of my choice (arguably the best in my area) and at the hospital of my choice (the best in the area) with a private room.  I would have paid a heck of a lot more than that with either original Medicare, or by paying the cost of a supplement.  My sister, under the same plan, consistently gets excellent care from cardiologists, pulmonary specialists and hematologists in addition to having one of her hips replaced, as well.
> 
> Advantage plans are not intrinsically bad, and are a great choice for many.


Sounds like you have an exceptional Advantage plan.  Good for you, is it a "non profit" one?  

Think most folks  really have to do their homework on the plans to be sure before getting involved.

Luckily our supplements aren't expensive and we have unlimited choice of top docs with zip out of pocket costs.  That's what we like, but agree if finances were an issue then we might have to look at them.  Hey, 5 star Kelsey Seybold is right down the road.  Good to know just in case we'd ever have to.  Glad you have a good one, Butterfly.  One less big thing to be concerned about!


----------



## TabbyAnn

I agree with Fuzzybuddy. The Medicare advantage insurance companies get very aggressive and oppressive this time of year. It's disgusting. All of the Medicare approved medicare advantage plans are listed in the back of your Medicare book they mail out each year. You can read them yourself. The insurance companies are making a ton of money from seniors or they wouldn't be doing all that advertising. Often your medical co-pays don't add up to as much as your insurance premiums over a number of years and that's what they're counting on.


----------



## Knight

TabbyAnn said:


> I agree with Fuzzybuddy. The Medicare advantage insurance companies get very aggressive and oppressive this time of year. It's disgusting. All of the Medicare approved medicare advantage plans are listed in the back of your Medicare book they mail out each year. You can read them yourself. The insurance companies are making a ton of money from seniors or they wouldn't be doing all that advertising. Often your medical co-pays don't add up to as much as your insurance premiums over a number of years and that's what they're counting on.


----------



## Knight

I agree with Fuzzybuddy. The Medicare advantage insurance companies get very aggressive and oppressive this time of year. It's disgusting. All of the Medicare approved medicare advantage plans are listed in the back of your Medicare book they mail out each year. You can read them yourself. The insurance companies are making a ton of money from seniors or they wouldn't be doing all that advertising. Often your medical co-pays don't add up to as much as your insurance premiums over a number of years and that's what they're counting on.

Insurance companies are making money that is the way capitalist systems work. 

Maybe it depends on where you live if co-pays apply. My advantage plan I have no co-pays for doctors or specialists. I do have a $6.00 co-pay every 90 days for a generic cholesterol med. Considering my total out of pocket for complete cervical spine rebuild 2 years ago was a little over $600.00 I am happy with my advantage plan. 

I ignore any advertising because I have a great plan rep that advises me of changes if they benefit me. Might not be the same in every state though.


----------



## Knight

delete


----------



## Butterfly

I shred all that stuff the minute it comes in.  It bugs me that AARP and a couple of others are now putting their stuff in bigger envelopes that I have to cut in two to get into the shredder.

I am signed up for paperless stuff from my own plan so I don't have to deal with their paper, either.  I hate paper!  I get their annual notice of changes, etc. and can scan for what matters to me and not have to slog through the whole thing.  Having it digitally makes it so much easier if I need a question answered during the year -- like is this or that covered.  I can just search for it digitally and not have to deal with half a kilo of paper.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I'm still getting stuff. Should have called Wellcare like I had planned. Got an envelope from them and Amerigroup instead of Americare. I don't know if they are affiliated. It is very annoying because I don't toss the junk mail, I shred anything with my name on it. Sometimes your name is on a couple of places on the enrollment forms.


----------



## TabbyAnn

Knight said:


> Insurance companies are making money that is the way capitalist systems work.
> 
> Maybe it depends on where you live if co-pays apply. My advantage plan I have no co-pays for doctors or specialists. I do have a $6.00 co-pay every 90 days for a generic cholesterol med. Considering my total out of pocket for complete cervical spine rebuild 2 years ago was a little over $600.00 I am happy with my advantage plan.
> 
> I ignore any advertising because I have a great plan rep that advises me of changes if they benefit me. Might not be the same in every state though.


----------



## Packerjohn

fuzzybuddy said:


> It's health care plan selection season til Dec. 7th (?). If your not on Medicare, you will be, so be prepared for feeling like prey, by roving bands of insurance companies. My mail box is filled with thick envelopes telling me how much an insurance company loves me, and all the money it'll save me. Every commercial on TV will be kind, caring insurance companies, going bankrupt by saving me all that money. They drive a truck up to your house, and just shovel cash at you. But there's one health care plan  commercial, I can't stand. It's the one where seniors start dancing when they sign up for a plan. Talk about nausea.


I've said it all before, "GLAD I DON'T HAVE CABLE"  Most commercials are directed at imbeciles or that is the way they make you feel.


----------



## TabbyAnn

Knight said:


> Insurance companies are making money that is the way capitalist systems work.
> 
> Maybe it depends on where you live if co-pays apply. My advantage plan I have no co-pays for doctors or specialists. I do have a $6.00 co-pay every 90 days for a generic cholesterol med. Considering my total out of pocket for complete cervical spine rebuild 2 years ago was a little over $600.00 I am happy with my advantage plan.
> 
> I ignore any advertising because I have a great plan rep that advises me of changes if they benefit me. Might not be the same in every state though.


The monthly payments you make to private insurance companies come out of your pocket too. How much were they over the last few years? I doubt you got spine rebuild for $25 per month insurance payments. It's odd that some people don't think insurance payments are out of their pocket expenses. Whose pocket do they think they come out of?


----------



## debodun

Why do they say that there are no premiums and no deductibles?


----------



## Pink Biz

*The amount of junk mail and calls are very annoying. I don't pick up the phone unless I recognize the number, so at least there's that. *


----------



## Knight

TabbyAnn said:


> The monthly payments you make to private insurance companies come out of your pocket too. How much were they over the last few years? I doubt you got spine rebuild for $25 per month insurance payments. It's odd that some people don't think insurance payments are out of their pocket expenses. Whose pocket do they think they come out of?


You don't understand how my advantage plan works. I pay zero for Doctors & Specialists. I make no monthly payments of any kind. I don't have supplemental insurance that I pay for. The little over $600.00 was for the co pay for the hospital. 3 weeks in a rehab facility was at no cost to me. It would be nice if everyone had what we have but I'm guessing not every advantage plan works the way mine does. 

I should mention for 13 years before my surgery use of my advantage plan was that $6.00 co-pay for a prescription & the two years after the same no high cost needs. So for 15 years the deduction for Medicare paid health was profit for my advantage plan carrier.  Some require a lot some not so much.


----------



## Butterfly

debodun said:


> Why do they say that there are no premiums and no deductibles?



Some Advantage plans have no premiums and most have no deductibles.


----------



## Butterfly

Knight said:


> You don't understand how my advantage plan works. I pay zero for Doctors & Specialists. I make no monthly payments of any kind. I don't have supplemental insurance that I pay for. The little over $600.00 was for the co pay for the hospital. 3 weeks in a rehab facility was at no cost to me. It would be nice if everyone had what we have but I'm guessing not every advantage plan works the way mine does.
> 
> I should mention for 13 years before my surgery use of my advantage plan was that $6.00 co-pay for a prescription & the two years after the same no high cost needs. So for 15 years the deduction for Medicare paid health was profit for my advantage plan carrier.  Some require a lot some not so much.



My plan  works similarly.   I had both hips replaced in 2013 (in separate surgeries one month apart) and the total, including both hips and everything related thereto, out of pocket I paid was well under $1,000 -- I think it was about $750, but I don't remember precisely.  Most of that was the hospital co-pays and the one time co-pay of $50 to the orthopedic surgeon and a couple of small co-pays for prescriptions.  I picked my own surgeon and had a private room at the best hospital in town for both surgeries.  No other co-pays for lab work, x-rays, etc., or anesthesiologists or other doctors involved.

A great deal, I think for two new hips and the ability to walk again.

My Advantage plan has no monthly premium, either.


----------



## oldmontana

TabbyAnn said:


> I agree with Fuzzybuddy. The Medicare advantage insurance companies get very aggressive and oppressive this time of year. It's disgusting. All of the Medicare approved medicare advantage plans are listed in the back of your Medicare book they mail out each year. You can read them yourself. The insurance companies are making a ton of money from seniors or they wouldn't be doing all that advertising. Often your medical co-pays don't add up to as much as your insurance premiums over a number of years and that's what they're counting on.


We have a Insurance Broker that we go to for our Medicare Advantage insurance.   The problem is the broker represents 4 companies and has seminars for all four.  Last year they represented just two, Humana and BC BS. They run many big newspaper adds for all four...it must cost the Insurance companies big bucks to pay for the adds and the cost to rent rooms to put on the seminars.  Like we will go to all four. No way!


----------



## Knight

oldmontana said:


> We have a Insurance Broker that we go to for our Medicare Advantage insurance.   The problem is the broker represents 4 companies and has seminars for all four.  Last year they represented just two, Humana and BC BS. They run many big newspaper adds for all four...it must cost the Insurance companies big bucks to pay for the adds and the cost to rent rooms to put on the seminars.  Like we will go to all four. No way!


If your broker is like mine he or she will ask you questions about your health & explain what company or plan best meets your needs.


----------



## Pauline1954

Joe Namath must be on the Advantage plan. 

My friend wanted to go from Plan G to advantage plan. She is the one that tried to get me to go on plan G. I chose plan n. I think her plan went up enough she thought Joe Namath had the plan for her.  But she ended up staying on plan G


----------



## oldmontana

Knight said:


> If your broker is like mine he or she will ask you questions about your health & explain what company or plan best meets your needs.


I did that and they just said if I like the plan we are on we should stay on it.  I could have spent hours there trying to fine out how plan one pays for this or that vs the other three plans....I will stick with BC BS.  $40 a month.


----------



## Nathan

Knight said:


> Considering my total out of pocket for complete cervical spine rebuild 2 years ago was a little over $600.00 I am happy with my advantage plan.


"cervical spine rebuild" wow, what does that consist of?     I need a *thoracic spine rebuild*, I'm in pain every day.   Of course Kaiser-Permanente won't give me any pain meds since I'm over 65, I rely on movement(stretching, yoga, Taichi) and heating pads for relief.
I'd gladly pay $600...hell I'd pay 10 times that for some effective relief.      How can I get that?


----------



## debodun

Most of the doctors I see don't take Advantage plan insurance. Whi would that accept tradition Medicare and not Advantage? I have to stay on basic Medicare for my former employer to pay for my Part D prescription plan.


----------



## oldmontana

debodun said:


> Most of the doctors I see don't take Advantage plan insurance. Whi would that accept tradition Medicare and not Advantage? I have to stay on basic Medicare for my former employer to pay for my Part D prescription plan.


I have no idea, ask your doctor.  But to have MA plan I also have basic Medicare so your doctor should bill Medicare I think. 

Basic Medicare is costing me $159  a month in 2021.


----------



## Butterfly

debodun said:


> Most of the doctors I see don't take Advantage plan insurance. Whi would that accept tradition Medicare and not Advantage? I have to stay on basic Medicare for my former employer to pay for my Part D prescription plan.



Here, almost all doctors, specialists and GPs alike, do take Advantage plans; also almost all pharmacies, physical therapists, etc., do


----------



## Liberty

Knight said:


> You don't understand how my advantage plan works. I pay zero for Doctors & Specialists. I make no monthly payments of any kind. I don't have supplemental insurance that I pay for. The little over $600.00 was for the co pay for the hospital. 3 weeks in a rehab facility was at no cost to me. It would be nice if everyone had what we have but I'm guessing not every advantage plan works the way mine does.
> 
> I should mention for 13 years before my surgery use of my advantage plan was that $6.00 co-pay for a prescription & the two years after the same no high cost needs. So for 15 years the deduction for Medicare paid health was profit for my advantage plan carrier.  Some require a lot some not so much.


What is the name of the Advantage plan you belong to Knight?


----------



## Nathan

fuzzybuddy said:


> I hate health care plan selection season.


Health care was not always the huge, $$ gobbling business it is today.    Here is an interesting read:   https://www.griffinbenefits.com/blog/history-of-healthcare


----------



## fuzzybuddy

One of the things I don't like about those TV ads is the inference that some are not getting "all the benefits" they are entitle to FROM THE US GOVERNMENT. And in reality , what the ads are about is the provisions in THEIR OWN plans.


----------

